# conduit bending



## superduty (Sep 25, 2012)

Hello all I am electronic tech at a factor in alabama and dont do alot of conduit bending but to get a raise i have to take some tests and one is conduit bending. I have to do a 3 point saddle and then go a foot or two and make a 90 to go into a box. I have the saddle down pat and the 90 but am have problems on getting the 90 in the correct place so my saddle is in the center of my obstacle was wodering if anyone has any tips i can get. Thanks


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Click here.


----------



## DWLong89 (Feb 1, 2012)

Try bending your 90 first then you should be able to run your 3 point saddle so it's sitting in the right place.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I honestly misread you saying "Im an electronics technician at a fart factory" :laughing:.


----------

